# Struggling with the tapes



## Guest (Dec 17, 2001)

Sorry, posted in error.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Oneday, some thoughts...Your subconscious may be hearing that it should be making some changes. It may be resisting those changes, resulting in pain.I experienced some increased pain when I went back to listening to the introductory and first tape after a break of several months. I had associated the tapes with being in pain and experiencing IBS symptoms. After a couple of days it settled down.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Oneday, I have an email in to Mike to help you out here. Not to worry we will get it sorted for you.Wanderer, is right in the begining the mind armies can put up a fight for some.A question though is do you have pain 24/7?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've noticed my stomach gurgling several times while listening to the tape, and occassionally it hurts some, too. (Gurgling for me often preceeds a D attack, but not always.) I kind of thought my symptoms might take a bit of a break while listening to the tapes, and have wondered if others continue to feel pain, stomach flutters, etc. the funny thing is, sometimes my stomach felt fine before, then it starts gurgling during the tapes. Maybe it's just because I'm quiet and noticing it, or the change in body position, but i've been meaning to ask about that.oneday, i'm sorry to hear you're having so much trouble. maybe it would help to listen to the tapes at a different time of day? if i was listening during the day, i'm afraid i'd be thinking about all the other things i needed to be doing, and would have a harder time putting that out of my mind. I listen to the tapes at night, before I go to sleep. So I'm already tired, which helps me relax, and sometimes the tapes help me sleep.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi all,Oneday,Sorry to hear of your pain.Since you are getting to relax ( even though you din't think you ever would ) it shows that you are recetive. The tapes certainly can't hurt you. I suspect that yur relaxation is dulling the pain, then as the session ends your subcon recognises that it has not been focusing on the pain and your thoughts go back there.Take a look at the thread started by Marilyn of Q&A and look up mind armies. Susan is right I suspect.Also to prevent and anchoring of negativity to the tapes, listen to the tapes sat up, just playing in the background, don't "work with them" ie don;t get too relaxed or comfortable, but just enough to let you subcon know that there is nothing to hurt you, since improvement in you , will bring improvement the pain and in the subcono and the subcon will then work with you to deal with the pain and the IBS.I will be making a post during this week about pain and its working so if you look out for that it will help you to understadn in a simple way.I hoep this helps, if you need me to work out a change of listening schedule for you, send me some more info to timelineservices###cs.com and We can work someting out for you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((Onedayatatime))))) Hang in there. It will get better.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Oneday, we can help you through this one day at a time if you want.I am however concerned that the pain is 24/7 as that is a red flag to look at not so much associated with IBS, however I am believe it happens.I hear you here, its almost an understatement. "it's amazing what this pain can do to one's head and thinking process!!" The HT will not hurt you though and in time it will improve for you no matter what really is generating the pain, but as I said I am concerned its 24/7 and bothers you in some of the ways you said ect.. like the water.Part of HT is changing that thinking process.try to view the HT as soothing the pain instead of it perhaps anchoring it.let us know how you are?Also when was the last time you were at the doctors and what did they say?


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,One Day, Just a quick comment following Erics post, the tapes are for IBS of course







, if there are other issues then have them checked out with the doc, particulalriyl if pain is 24/7. The prog is specifically for IBS symptoms and presentation, if there is anything else going on have it checked out, and if its all down to the IBS then let us know and we can support you best we can.







Hope your feeling better today







Best RegardsMike


----------

